# موضوع للشباب فقط



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2009)

اهداء لارق دونا نبيل 
شايفة انكم ارتاحتوا من المناقشات 
قلت اصحصحكم شباب 
بموضوع استفتاء 
مش عاوزة اسماء 
عاوزة تشاركوا بجد وبصراحة فى الاستفتاء 

على سؤال بسيط جداااااا
من 2خيار فقط 
يعنى دقيقة من وقتكم 

خلصتوها فى قراءة هذة المقدمة 

:download:

السؤال البسيط 


:download:


تحب البنت اللى تجرى وراها ؟
ولا 
اللى تبوح لك بمشاعرها وهية اللى تجرى وراك ؟


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal

لازم يكون في طرح تالت

بالنسبة لي لا دي ولا دى

لو لاقيت الطرح التالت ممكن دونا تعدلك الموضوع

سيكون لي رجعة اكيد..لو اتعدّل

مشكورة لمجهودك


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2009)

*انا احب البنت اللى احبها وتحبنى *
*ولا نجرى ورا بعض ولا امامنا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يوليو 2009)

أحم أحم...

هتفرج من غير ما أتكلم :786wl:​


----------



## girgis2 (17 يوليو 2009)

أنا أيضاااا مع كليمو و مجرد عضو فيما قالوه

لو أنا جريت ورا البنت هحس اني بشحت حبها وهي هتكون مش قبلاني كشخص ممكن ترتبط بيه فيما بعد ولو هي كانت مبسوطة بكدة يبقى دي أنانية حتى ولو كانت غير مقصودة منها

ولو هي جريت ورايا يبقى برضة العكس صحيح بالنسبة لها

عشان كدة حتى لو حصل أرتباط هيكون باذن الله

فاااااااااااااشل بالثلث 30:

نعم يجب أن تكون المبادرة ذكورية خاصة في البداية بحكم طبيعة الرجل وطبيعة المرأة ولكن يبادر الرجل بحرص فمن الممكن عند تصريحه لها بحبه تصدمه هي بعدم وجود مشاعر لها تجاهه وممكن تحصل مشاكل بعد كدة بسبب هذا التسرع ويخسروا بعض في زمالة عمل أو خدمة

ولكن يجب أن لا تكون المبادرة دائماااا من الرجل فقط وخاصة بعد الارتباط اذا تم

:t9: أهنيكي على ذكائك في طرح موضوعات تضغط على الأعضاء بصحيح وتثيرهم للمناقشة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> أنا أيضاااا مع كليمو و مجرد عضو فيما قالوه
> 
> لو أنا جريت ورا البنت هحس اني بشحت حبها وهي هتكون مش قبلاني كشخص ممكن ترتبط بيه فيما بعد ولو هي كانت مبسوطة بكدة يبقى دي أنانية حتى ولو كانت غير مقصودة منها
> 
> ...



سيدى ياسيدى على الأجوبة 30:​


----------



## girgis2 (17 يوليو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> سيدى ياسيدى على الأجوبة 30:​


 
بعض ما عندكم يافندم

شكرااا لتشجيعك لي ولتقييمك ​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> أنا أيضاااا مع كليمو و مجرد عضو فيما قالوه​
> 
> لو أنا جريت ورا البنت هحس اني بشحت حبها وهي هتكون مش قبلاني كشخص ممكن ترتبط بيه فيما بعد ولو هي كانت مبسوطة بكدة يبقى دي أنانية حتى ولو كانت غير مقصودة منها​
> ولو هي جريت ورايا يبقى برضة العكس صحيح بالنسبة لها​
> ...






:download:


برافو حقيقى هايلين 
لكن اهنىء 
girgisfairjohn
بسبب
تلك العبارة 

:download:



:t9: أهنيكي على ذكائك في طرح موضوعات تضغط على الأعضاء بصحيح وتثيرهم للمناقشة ​ 


:download:


لان دة قصدى الحقيقى 
وليس الاستفتاء
طبعا ياريت الجميع بجد يشارك فى هذا الاستفتاء البسيط جدا 
وانا قصدت خيارين فقط يا كليمو وjust member
اولا لانى احب الابيض والاسود 
والظلال الرمادية التى انتشرت لا تروقنى 
اذ ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم و لالا وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير 

ثانيا لتطلعوا انتم بخيار اتكم ونتناقش فيها 

ليس للسير كعلب مصنعة لكن لتنقية الفكر واثرائة 


شكرا لذكائكم جميعا 
ولطف حواراتكم 
حقيقى استمتع بمحاورتكم 

بس لى تحفظ جرجس 


:download:

ارجو الا اكون اجرح احد او تتضايقوا من 


:download:


:t9: أهنيكي على ذكائك في طرح موضوعات *تضغط على الأعضاء بصحيح وتثيرهم للمناقشة *​


----------



## girgis2 (17 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> لتنقية الفكر واثرائة
> 
> بس لى تحفظ جرجس
> 
> ...



مفيش حد هيضايق لأن الضغط هنا ايجابي جدااا وهدفك منه نبيل عشان الكل يستفيد واللي عايز يشارك برأيه بمنتهى الحرية والصدق يتفضل واللي مش عايز هو حر

وأهنيكي فعلاااا وأقولك برااافووووووووووووو


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2009)

:66::66::66::66::66::66::66::66::66::66::66:



*منتدى الكنيسة ما فيهوش غير 4 شباب فقط *
*اية الباقى عواجيز *

*الموضوع للشباب فقط يعنى من سن 7 الى 77 سنة *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل حضرتك 
في نظري الموضوع مش حد يجري ورا حد 
الحكاية حب واحتواء وتضحية وعطاء وتفاهم وقبول ومشاعر جميلة متبادلة  من الطرفين
مرسي لحضرتك علي المواضيع الشابة الجميلة​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

_لان حب بلا عمل او عطاءكقلب ضعفت خيوطة حتى صار التنهيد لان الكلام يكفى لا يقطعة_
_مش عارف بس مكن تكون مش ديه الكلمة بس _
_الكلمة ديه ممكن تكفى  للرد _
_كيف نشعر بحب نحو الاخرينان كنا لا نشعر بحبهم لنا؟_​ 
 




​​​
​ 



حلوة من 7 الى 77
الموضوع جميل
 بس اخوى اخد الكلام كله اللى ممكن يتقال
لكن  فى عبارات كتير ممكن تتقال 

كيف نشعر بحب نحو الاخرينان كنا لا نشعر بحبهم لنا؟


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

> *منتدى الكنيسة ما فيهوش غير 4 شباب فقط *
> *اية الباقى عواجيز *
> 
> *الموضوع للشباب فقط يعنى من سن 7 الى 77 سنة*



ولا تزعلى نفسك 
 asmicheal 
اونكل وليم غلاسة وصل المهم انتى ما تزوغيش :t17:


> تحب البنت اللى تجرى وراها ؟
> ولا
> اللى تبوح لك بمشاعرها وهية اللى تجرى وراك ؟



للأسف asmicheal

هذا الاستفتاء ليس لة محل من الاعراب لسببين :
الاول : ان البنت زى الولد مش كمالة عدد على رأى ابلتك سعاد حسنى:fun_oops:
ثانيا : الحب عاطفة نبضها مشاعر واحاسيس تترجم الى افعال
وليست مجرد كلمات رنانة زائفة اغلبنا متمكن فيها ويعى اوتارها جيدا

وبالتالى فهو لا يحتاج لجرى امامى او خلفى او ايهما البادى
فأفعالى تجاة الحبيب هى التى تشعرة بذلك الحب وهذا ليس معناة
اننى اتجنب الكلمات الجميلة والتى تعطى الاحاسيس رونقا خاصا
وانما اقول اساس الحب افعال تنم على الاحتواء الحقيقى والعطاء بلا حدود
والاحاسيس والمشاعر لا تحتاج بضغط جرى من هنا او هناك
وفى انتظار رأيك وعليكى الاستعانة بسيارة الاسعاف
او تأخذى برأى زميل وليس صديق لانك لا تحبى الصداقة ومن الممكن 
ايضا الاستعانة بالجمهور ان لم يكن مشغولا بماتش كورة او فى ركن الالعاب
ودمتى بود


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ولا تزعلى نفسك
> asmicheal
> اونكل وليم غلاسة وصل المهم انتى ما تزوغيش :t17:
> 
> ...


 


المرة دى مش هارد على اونكل 
وليم 
الا بعد دونا الجميلة 
الاسعاف الخاص 
بالمنتدى كلة 
ترد الاول 

سمعانى يا دونا 

لو مش سمعانى 
دى بقى مهمتك وليم تل 

انا تجيبها تقول رايها


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> المرة دى مش هارد على اونكل
> وليم
> الا بعد دونا الجميلة
> الاسعاف الخاص
> ...



asmicheal زوغان :ura1:
المنطق يقول ان هذا هو موضوعك وليس موضوع دونا
وبالتالى الرد يكون منك وليس منها 
وبالتالى فتقدمى ولا تهابى وليم فى اهدى حالاتة :nunu0000:
وهذا لا يمنع ان نسمع رأى دونا الجميلة خاصة وانة يعجبنى دائما
ويلا فكى كلكيعة الطرد ورهبة تصلب وليم وغلاستة وننتظر ردك الشجاع
ودمتى بود


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2009)

*راااااايق النهارده يا وليم هههههه
بصى بقى يا asmicheal وبالمختصر المفيد كده الموضوع مش مين يجرى ورا مين نهاااااائى .. الاهم مين  يحس بمين .
قصص كتير ابتدت بان البنت حست الاول با لحب تجاه شاب معين.. ومش لازم يعنى تقف قدام اللى بتحبه وتقوله فى وشه كده انها بتحبه ..   لكن لو هو فعلا انسان يستحق وناخد بالنا اوووى من النقطه دى ممكن بطرق كتير  تحسسه باهتمامها .
اهم شىء فى الموضوع هو نظرة الشاب هتكون ازاى وفى جوانب كتيير مهمه بيكون ليها تأثير على نظرته دى أهمها المجتمع اللى عايش فيه والمستوى الاجتماعى والثقافى وتجاربه الشخصيه ..  ميرسى يا قمر على موضوعك الجميل ومتابعه معاكى باقى الاراء .
كلمه أخيره احب اقولها الرحمه حلوه يا مستر وليم هههههه*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *راااااايق النهارده يا وليم هههههه
> بصى بقى يا asmicheal وبالمختصر المفيد كده الموضوع مش مين يجرى ورا مين نهاااااائى .. الاهم مين  يحس بمين .
> قصص كتير ابتدت بان البنت حست الاول با لحب تجاه شاب معين.. ومش لازم يعنى تقف قدام اللى بتحبه وتقوله فى وشه كده انها بتحبه ..   لكن لو هو فعلا انسان يستحق وناخد بالنا اوووى من النقطه دى ممكن بطرق كتير  تحسسه باهتمامها .
> اهم شىء فى الموضوع هو نظرة الشاب هتكون ازاى وفى جوانب كتيير مهمه بيكون ليها تأثير على نظرته دى أهمها المجتمع اللى عايش فيه والمستوى الاجتماعى والثقافى وتجاربه الشخصيه ..  ميرسى يا قمر على موضوعك الجميل ومتابعه معاكى باقى الاراء .
> ...



وانا فى الانتظار والمتابعة الدائمة


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *راااااايق النهارده يا وليم هههههه*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *بصى بقى يا asmicheal وبالمختصر المفيد كده الموضوع مش مين يجرى ورا مين نهاااااائى .. الاهم مين يحس بمين .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















بالامانة كدة 
اقول اية بعد هذا الكلام الناضج الموزون 
على فكرة ممكن اغلس واقول ان فى كلامك الكفاية

خاصة ما ظللتة بالاحمر وكبرتة 
حقيقى عجبنى جدا  
واجمل ما فية انة ما قل ودل 
وازوغ انا من الغلاسة كلها 

لكن احتراما لغلاسة ملك الغلاسة والاحساس ايضا 

ساجاوب 

عرفتى لية يا دونا انتى الوحيدة اللى بعت لك طلب صداقة فى ظاهرة لم تحدث من قبل 
فى تاريخ كتاباتى على النت من مارس 2008

لانى حسيت رغم اختلافنا فى نقط 
الا انكى تتمتعى بنضج رائع يشدنى لصداقتك بجد 
مع بساطة وايجاز وفصاحة فى التعبير عن افكارك 



الحقيقة اول مرة اتفق معاكى 
الا فى 
نقطة واحدة فقط 
شخصية جدا جدا تخصنى وحدى 
ولا افرضها على احد ولا ادين من  يرفضها 


البنت لانها طبعا اكثر حساسية وعاطفية ورومانسية بطبيعتها التى فطرها اللة عليها 
بحب انىء بها عن ترك اى مشاعر تتنامى فيها 
قد تقابل بالتجاوب او الرفض

لذا 
باكون شخصيا متحفظة جدا فى مشاعرى 
خلللى بالك متحفظة غير معقدة او مكبوتة 
هنا بكامل عقلى وقلبى 
احافظ على نفسى بسياج عالية حتى ما اتاكد صراحة من مشاعر من امامى 

ولا اقبل نهائيا التلميح منى باى تجاوب 
بعبارة ابسط 
الرجل يجب بوضوح وصراحة يعبر عن مشاعرة 
ولا يدفع دفعا للتصريح بها 

لازم هوة اللى يبادر ويصر ويصرح 
بلا اى ضغط علية 

تحت اى مسمى ولا باى طريقة مهما كانت مستقيمة وصحيحة 
اذ ذلك افضل فى وجهة نظرى


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ولا تزعلى نفسك





وليم تل قال:


> asmicheal
> اونكل وليم غلاسة وصل المهم انتى ما تزوغيش :t17:
> 
> 
> ...









ابلتى هى صديقاتى وامينة اسرتى بالخدمة بكنيستى 

ممكن اغلس واقول 
مش فاهمة 


لكن 

اقول اقرا ردى على دونا وليم تل 
واسالنى اسئلة محددة اكثر 


كمان وليم 
الموضوع كتبتة 
وليس الهدف منة الاستفتاء انما الحوار والتفكير والتغيير 


وخيارين فقط 
للبساطة 
والتحديد
ولانى احب الابيض والاسود
وليس الظلال الرمادية المنتشرة


----------



## monmooon (20 يوليو 2009)

* الموضوع جميييييييييييل وردودكم 
بس انا مش هكتب اى تعليق لانكم جاوبتوا 
واجابات رائعه
 انا متابعه 
تسلم ايد يا asmicheal
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

نسيت اقول وليم تل 
اسمى *asmicheal* 



مش    



اسيا طرد        :t37:      :t37:    :t37:


سلم لى على اغلس الغلسييييييييييييييييين

كدة انت بتلعب فى عداد عمرك
ودة اول واخر تحذير 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> نسيت اقول وليم تل
> اسمى *asmicheal*
> 
> 
> ...



ولقد اعذر من بنجر :hlp:


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> ابلتى هى صديقاتى وامينة اسرتى بالخدمة بكنيستى
> 
> بالنسبة لكلمة ابلتك فى ردى لم يقصد بها المعنى الحرفى ولكنها نوعا من الدعابة
> تعودت عليها لكسر جمود اى حوار حتى اعطى احساس بالمحبة اثناء حوارى
> ...



وما زلت متابع معكم الحوار
خاصة وانى اجد لهجة جديدة ممتعة تمتاز بغلاسة من المحبة الاخوية
الغرض منها ان نتعلم اولا ثم نعلم على قدر استطاعتنا
ودمتى بود


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ولقد اعذر من بنجر :hlp:


 *طيب اية رأيك اسيا كلكعة ام اسيا زوغان ايهما افضل
وبعدين النبى عربى وخلى البساط احمدى وبلاش الاسم الانجليزى
خاصة وانا تعليمى على ادى يا اما ترجمية عربى ونخلص *:heat:


:download:


لا طبعا 
وبجد مش هرد على مشاركاتك لو ناديت من هنا لبكرة 
وغلست عمرك كلة 


الا ب   asmicheal 

وعلى فكرة هذا الاسم اختصار لاسمى الحقيقى 
a .s. micheal

واعتز بة جدا 
لانة قمت بة باجمل موضوعات ومحاورات فى موطنى الاصلى الحوار الكنسى 
بما يقارب من 2700 مشاركة وموضوع 


ومهما تواضع تعليمك 
اكيد معاك الابتدائية 
يعنى بتفك الخط 

فممكن تكتب اسميشيل 

وبعدين اعتقد دونا الجميلة تعليمها عالى 
فهى ممكن تتواضع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
وتعلمك ما لا تعلمة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




بالنسبة للنبى العربى والاحمدى 

فصباح الخير 
انا بنت يسوع رب المجد 
انت بقى ربنا يقويك على ما تتبعة 




*بالقطع لازم العب فى عداد عمرى حتى اظل دائما وارد الفبريكة :smil8:
ولكن الخوف على من يقترب منة حيث انة ذو فولت عالى
خوفا علية من الاحتراق والدليل سيحان جزء من كلكيعتك *30:


:download:

هة



ولقد اعذر من بنجر :hlp: 




:download:

بقول خليك فى البنجر احسن 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> *طيب اية رأيك اسيا كلكعة ام اسيا زوغان ايهما افضل
> وبعدين النبى عربى وخلى البساط احمدى وبلاش الاسم الانجليزى
> خاصة وانا تعليمى على ادى يا اما ترجمية عربى ونخلص *:heat:
> 
> ...



وما زلت متابع 
يا انا يا الكلكيعة 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> وما زلت متابع معكم الحوار
> خاصة وانى اجد لهجة جديدة ممتعة تمتاز بغلاسة من المحبة الاخوية
> الغرض منها ان نتعلم اولا ثم نعلم على قدر استطاعتنا
> ودمتى بود


 


:download:

اسفة لم ار هذة المشاركة الا بعد ما قفلت وانتقلت لموضوع اخر 
فمراعاة لرهافة تعليمك 
وغربتك ثم عودتك 
وعلشان خاطر اجمل دونا نبيل 
هرد عليها 
بس ما تتعودش على كدة 
لانى احيانا  بتعمد بطنش المشاركة وليس اخاف او ازوغ من المناقشة 

وحظك انى فاضية شوية النهاردة 



*بدون ادنى غلاسة واضح انك لم تفهمى معنى الجملة*

*:download:*


بلباقة  انت غبية يعنى 


:download:


* وهذا ليس عيبا وهذا ايضا
دور اونكل وليم كى يوضح وجهه نظرة بأن المشاعر الانسانية لا تفرق بين بنت وولد
مع اعطائنا حق البنت فى التحفظ ولكن ليس لدرجة التعقيد حتى لا تنقلب الى مرض نفسى
وهو الرهبة والخوف من لا شىء وكل شىء مما يعرضها للسقوط بسهولة*


:download:


مش عارفة اودى جمايلك فين 

اذ بعلمك الغزير (الابتدائية ) بتفك عقدى وكلكيعى 
وكمان نتيجة لمجهودك الفذ بتحمينى من السقوط 


سلامى للابتدائية والبنجر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*بردك هذا سجلتى هدفا فى مرماكى لصالحى لانى بتحاور فى موضوعك وبالتالى كان المفروض
ان تردى انتى دون الاستعانة بوسيط خاصة وان رد دونا مطابقا لردى كليا وجزئيا
ولكن الرهبة التى بداخلك جعلتك لا تردى مباشرة معى وهذا عيب كبير فى المحاور 
خاصة ونحن خلف شاشات الكومبيوتر فما بالك لو كان هناك حوارا وجها لوحة ...؟!*




:download:

يا سيدى كتر خيرك 
بس انا ماليش نهائى فى الكورة 
ودونا الجميلة ليست مجرد صديقة انما لو حضرتك لسة بتعرف تقرا 
بالابتدائية الشهيرة بتاعتك
ممكن تعرف انها مراقب عام 

هى متضعة صحيح بس العين ما تعلاش على الحاجب 
مستر بنجر 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*وليم تل لا يسئل بل يتحاور من خلال الموضوع وحسب احتياج الموضوع
وعندما يسئل يكون بغرض التوضيح وليس الاستفسار *:t9:

:download:

اية التواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضع دة كلة 

دة انت كدة خسارة فينا 

*بالقطع شىء جميل ان نضع موضوعا لتشجيع الحوار والتفكير بين الاعضاء*


*:download:*

كتر خيرك اول كلمة تشجيع فى مشاركاتك كلها 
* 




والاجمل ان يكون صاحب الموضوع هو المحاور الاساسى متحكما فى كل خيوط الحوار
وجاهزا للرد فى جميع الاحوال مهما كانت ردود افعال المحاورين فعلية ان يتلقاها بصدر
رحب حتى ولو كانت ردود يشوبها انفعالية او غلاسة من غلاسات زميلنا وليم تل *:t30:

:download:

لو مش عاوزة ارد مش هرد 
حتى لو امرنى الزعيم نفسة 
وطبعا الزعيم ما يعملهاش 


:download:

*بالقطع اغلبنا يفضل الابيض والاسود ولكن خياراتك جائت ليس فى محلها*

*:download:*



خياراتى تخصنى مستر بنجر 



* 

وبالتالى قلت ليس لها محل من الاعراب لاننا نتكلم عن عاطفة جميلة وهى الحب
والحب الحقيقى مشاعر واحاسيس متبادلة بنبض افعال تدل على الاحتواء والعطاء
وليست مجرد كلمات وردية وبالتالى لا تحتاج لضغط من هنا او هناك لانها لا ارادية* 




:download:

ما الاحظة بمنتهى الامانة والوضوح 
ان تساهل العلاقات و المشاعر افقدها روعتها وجمالها 
دة رايي الشخصى 




وما زلت متابع معكم الحوار
خاصة وانى اجد لهجة جديدة ممتعة تمتاز بغلاسة من المحبة الاخوية
الغرض منها ان نتعلم اولا ثم نعلم على قدر استطاعتنا
ودمتى بود


:download:

فعلا اوعى تزعل 
ودمت ببنجر مستر بنجر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

> اسفة لم ار هذة المشاركة الا بعد ما قفلت وانتقلت لموضوع اخر
> فمراعاة لرهافة تعليمك
> وغربتك ثم عودتك
> وعلشان خاطر اجمل دونا نبيل
> ...



بغض النظر عن باقى الرد بما فية من كلمات تكون بقصد ام بغير قصد
فأنها لا تهمنى لاننى اتعامل بمحبة والجميع يعلم ذلك حتى الغلاسة بيننا
ايضا تكون بمحبة خالصة مهما اختلفت ارائنا
ولكن ان يصل بنا الحال ان نطنش مشاركة لعضو لانها لا تعجبنا
فهذا بالقطع جدير بأن يلغى اى حوار او مشاركة
ودمتى بود


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> بغض النظر عن باقى الرد بما فية من كلمات تكون بقصد ام بغير قصد
> فأنها لا تهمنى لاننى اتعامل بمحبة والجميع يعلم ذلك حتى الغلاسة بيننا
> ايضا تكون بمحبة خالصة مهما اختلفت ارائنا
> ولكن ان يصل بنا الحال ان نطنش مشاركة لعضو لانها لا تعجبنا
> ...


 

:download:


احمممممممممممممممممممممم

انسحاب كامل 


*مش قد  الغلاسة بتغلسوا لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



اوعى تزعل وليم تل 
ولو زعلان 










:download:



شكر خاص جدا لل 4 الايجابيين اللى ابدوا رايهم بالاستفتاء 
ولكل من شارك 
وتفاعل 
وكان الموضوع دعوة للتفكير بالنسبة لة


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> احمممممممممممممممممممممم
> ...



وشكرا على حسن ضيافتك
ودمتى بود


----------



## sameh7610 (20 يوليو 2009)

*انا بالنسبه لى


احب البنت اللى تصرحنى بحبها


ميرسى لطرحك للموضوع​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *انا بالنسبه لى​*
> 
> 
> *احب البنت اللى تصرحنى بحبها*​
> ...


 

:download:






شكرا لايجابيتك سامح


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

*ومن هنا قلت ان هذا جدير بأنهاء المناقشة او المشاركة وفرق شاسع بين الانسحاب لضعف او الوقوف عن المناقشة* *لسقوطها موضوعيا ومعنويا*




:download:

ياترى لما حضرتك تقول :

فكى كلكيعة الطرد ورهبة تصلب وليم وغلاستة 


تسميتى :اسيا طرد 

*طيب اية رأيك اسيا كلكعة ام اسيا زوغان ايهما افضل*


*والدليل سيحان جزء من كلكيعتك *



*ولكن الرهبة التى بداخلك جعلتك لا تردى مباشرة معى وهذا عيب كبير فى المحاور 
خاصة ونحن خلف شاشات الكومبيوتر فما بالك لو كان هناك حوارا وجها لوحة ...؟!
*


*مجرد كلمات دارجة فما تقفليهاش وكبرى الجمجمة 
ولا انتى عيزاها جد على طول ويلا خفى تعومى :smil8:

*


*:download:*


هل ثلك العبارات تعلوا بالحوار 
وتجعلة موضوعيا 
غير شخصى 



وكما تقول حضرتك 

*الغلاسة الموضوعية التى تحرك زناد الفكر وتصقل المناقشة
وبين الغلاسة بغرض افساد المناقشة حيث تحول الموضوع لحالة شخصية وليست عامة *


*:download:*


*اما اراء حضرتك *
*مثل *

*ولكنى اعيد حساباتى بطريقة هادئة لتحديد موقفى من اى انسان
وبالتالى ينتج عن ذلك طريقة تعاملى معة ان حدث وتعاملت بأسلوب خاص بة*




و


*
شكر خاص جدا لل 4 الايجابيين اللى ابدوا رايهم بالاستفتاء 
ولكل من شارك 
وتفاعل 
وكان الموضوع دعوة للتفكير بالنسبة لة 

اعتقد هنا ومن التحديد الخاص يتضح اسلوبك وتفكيرك جليا
وبالتالى كل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم .....؟!
*





:download:

فانا شكرت الاخ الذى خالفنى الراى 
لايجابيتة 
ومشاركتة 
وحقيقى 
كحوار يجب ان يوجد فية اختلافات 
وليس مطلوب ان اغيرك واسيرك واحول تفكيرك مثلما اسلك او ابغى 
انما ان يعيد كل انسان مراجعة نفسة واختياراتة 
وتصليح ما يلزم تبعا لاختيارات وفلسفة كل انسان فى حياتة 


:download:

وليم تل 
يا ملك الاحساس 
لا ابغى معك الفاظا قاسية كتلك التى خاطبتنى بها 
ويسعدنى مناقشتك ومحاورتك 
وانا اعرف مقدما اننا فى كثير من النقاط لا ولن نتفق 


واللة محبة 
ولا اقدر على زعل ملك الاحساس 
وبعدين مين هاكلمة لو حضرتك اعدت تقييمك ولم تحاورنى 

لا ااسف على ولا راى لى قلتة 
لانة قناعتى الشخصية وفلسفتى وفكرى فى حياتى 



لكن ااسف ان يصل الحوار للمجادلة 
وان اخسر فى الحوار انسان رائع احترمة مثل حضرتك وليم تل


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 يوليو 2009)

_*موضوع حلو اوى بس للاسف انا بنت مش هشارك
وبجد يستاهل تقييم​*_


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> _*موضوع حلو اوى بس للاسف انا بنت مش هشارك​*_
> 
> _*وبجد يستاهل تقييم*_​


 



 :download:







:download:

شكرا حبيبتى الرب يعنى  كتير على  مشاركتك ومحبتك 

وحقيقى مشاركتك فرحتنى جدا 
واحلى تقييم 
مرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> *ومن هنا قلت ان هذا جدير بأنهاء المناقشة او المشاركة وفرق شاسع بين الانسحاب لضعف او الوقوف عن المناقشة* *لسقوطها موضوعيا ومعنويا*
> 
> اعتقد انى قلت سابقا واكرر انى دائم استخدام الدعابة اثناء حوارى لكسر جمود الحوار واعطائة نوعا من المحبة الاخوية الخالصة ولا اتعمد اى اهانة شخصية بل واضيف احيانا قد اكون مستفزا
> للمحاور الذى امامى حتى يخرج كل ما فى جعبتة حتى نستفيد منة وفى نفس الوقت
> ...



اتمنى ان اكون قد وضحت اى لبس حدث
ودمتى بود


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2009)

*أخويا العزيز وليم واختى الجميله asmicheal
لم اتدخل فى الجدال القائم بينكم رغم متابعتى لا بالحذف او لفت النظر  لثقتى فى عقولكم المستنيره وقدرتكم على ادارة  حوار  راقى رغم اختلاف وجهات النظر   بينكم .. فرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع باحاديث جانبيه لا داعى لها .
تقبلوا مرورى بمحبتكم المعتاده *


----------



## youhnna (21 يوليو 2009)

*asmicheal
ممكن احب الاتنين
وحده اجرى وراها والتانيه تجرى ورايا
واكيد محدش هيحصل حد ههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم يابنتى التوافق الفكرى والعاطفى بين الاتنين*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *asmicheal*
> *ممكن احب الاتنين*
> *وحده اجرى وراها والتانيه تجرى ورايا*
> *واكيد محدش هيحصل حد ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *المهم يابنتى التوافق الفكرى والعاطفى بين الاتنين*


 


:download:


انت كدة لابتحب دى ولا دى 
انت بتحب يوحنا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
وفعلا التوافق العاطفى هو ما يبقى اى علاقة مستمرة


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2009)

معلش استحملونى 
عدم امكانية التعديل 
هى الشيىء الوحيد اللى بيضايقنى هنا 


فى ردى على يوحنا اقصد التوافق العاطفى + الفكرى طبعا 
فالعاطفة وحدها تعنى اشتعال سرعان ما ينطفىء 
لكن حين تسند العاطفة العقل تؤمن للحب ان يستمر مشتعلا وحقيقيا وامانا لكلا الطرفين 

اذ الحبيبة تكون صديقة مميزة ولا يشاركها احد فى تلك الميزة


----------

